
Release 1.3.0 of Expr expression evaluation library - medv
https://github.com/antonmedv/expr
======
medv
New release support functions with variadic arguments and new API for fast-
path function calls. Now it's possible to improve the performance of
evaluation by avoiding usage to reflection package.

